# Validitiy of being a reservist...



## PTE Fader (6 Sep 2001)

Being a reservist; is it a job, or a hobby?  True, alot of people in my squadron do it as both, especially some of the former reg force guys, but is this really a job?  Is it more, or is it less?


----------



## meathead (6 Sep 2001)

Well it is definately a job, and at the same time it is more than a job. It is what you make it. I take my position in the reserves VERY seriously and it takes precedence over any other job i may have at the time and in a way it shapes my lifestyle. There are many who are only using it to pad their resumes or for the once in a blue moon that they feel like going on an exercise or parading, but those types do not favour well in my books. It is a job, and it is a job that you should be proud of, as i am.


----------



## ender (7 Sep 2001)

meathead,
I completly agree.
I also take my job in the reserves very seriously, but it‘s more than a job.  It‘s not worth it just for money.  I could make the same money working at McDonalds for a lot less work.  It‘s worth it for other things: pride, challenge, my friends in the unit.  The army is the only thing that really pushes me to my limits and beyond.


----------



## hlss_h513 (26 Oct 2009)

i am a civilian 17 year old turning 18 and extremely interested in a career with the Canadian Forces but i am still in highschool for a nother year and am wondering if i should wate till after im done highschool or should join when im 18.  any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Oct 2009)

Yes, finish high school.

It will also give you time to read newer threads for additional guidance.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Oct 2009)

As I tell all my troops, the army will always be here. Finish school first.


----------



## hlss_h513 (26 Oct 2009)

im graduating this year but am going back for half a year to pick up some aditional creditd in bio and chem to hopefully become a army medic to i gues its pretty clear that i should wate till after schools done to join.  thanks for the advice


----------



## harry8422 (26 Oct 2009)

Reserves are an integral part of the Canadian forces, any reserve should be damn proud for what you guy and gals do for this great country.


----------



## CEhopeful (26 Oct 2009)

I have my interview Tomorrow.And will hopefully start basic in January on the weekends. I am very, very pumped to serve my country.And will be very proud to wear that uniform.Even if it means walking to the armoury in -50 weather.


----------



## hugh19 (27 Oct 2009)

hlss_h513 said:
			
		

> i am a civilian 17 year old turning 18 and extremely interested in a career with the Canadian Forces but i am still in highschool for a nother year and am wondering if i should wate till after im done highschool or should join when im 18.  any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Stay in school. You may learn such interesting things like spelling and punctuation. Which are skills needed in the CF.


----------



## Greymatters (27 Oct 2009)

sledge said:
			
		

> Stay in school. You may learn such interesting things like spelling and punctuation. Which are skills needed in the CF.



Also very important in the busines world - very few managers or executives talk msn to each other...


----------



## FDO (27 Oct 2009)

I started off as a Reservist while I was in high school. Once I finished I did a CT. I planned on being in for a couple of years until I got a trade and did some time that any employer would find impossible to turn away. After a few years I decided I liked what I was doing and would stay until it got boring or I didn't want to get out of bed in the morning to go to work. (for reasons other than a hangover!). 30 years later I'm still waiting for the day when I don't want to come into work (401 traffic aside, I learned to deal with the hangovers). It's now become a family business. My wife and son are in and my daughter is upgrading her education so she can join as well. 

Key thing with me is I have no regrets about what I've done. There truly is "no life like it"


----------



## ajp (27 Oct 2009)

"ender
Guest 
Re: Validitiy of being a reservist... 
« Reply #2 on: September 07, 2001, 11:26:00 »Quote meathead,
I completly agree.
I also take my job in the reserves very seriously, but it‘s more than a job.  It‘s not worth it just for money.  I could make the same money working at McDonalds for a lot less work.  It‘s worth it for other things: pride, challenge, my friends in the unit.  The army is the only thing that really pushes me to my limits and beyond."

I am sure Ender is just trying to stir it up.  If there is any way your pay at McDonalds comes close to your reserve pay rate, even as a Pte...all the power to you.

I worked three jobs, the reserves being one, and when I CT'd my annual pay better than doubled, and I had good paying jobs, for the area.

I know of reservists who budget to live on ther nights and weekends, supplimented by class B jobs and summer taskings who do very well.  It is a lifestyle issue, not a job.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Oct 2009)

ajp said:
			
		

> I am sure Ender is just trying to stir it up.



Ender might have been trying to "stir it up" way back in *2001* when he posted.

(The black text of his name means his account no longer even exists.)


----------



## ajp (27 Oct 2009)

There I go not checking the dates yet again.  Thanks.  Maybe back the McD's did pay more.  LOL.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Oct 2009)

Those recce eyes are working great I see!    :blotto:


----------



## ajp (27 Oct 2009)

Still blurry from the lazing....Honest


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Key thing with me is I have no regrets about what I've done. There truly is "no life like it"



This is for you, FDO!    :yellow:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDSaEWdMbI4


----------



## brandon_ (27 Oct 2009)

or maybe the army just payed less ? that was to ajp for the record, didn't see the second page


----------



## FDO (27 Oct 2009)

Thanks MM.

 That was a great walk down memory lane!


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Thanks MM.
> That was a great walk down memory lane!



Do they still do that "stuff" when sailors cross the Equator for the first time?
"Join the Navy, see the world... just remember, 70% of the world is water."


----------

